# So... what's next on your agenda prepping/survival wise?



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

So what are, specifically, your 2015 prepping projects/goals

We have several projects going on, here's what's up with us... 

We are concentrating our efforts this year on permaculture in both locations (the home and the retreat), including planting more trees and perennial food producers, setting up our rainwater collection systems. We will be putting in a "composting toilet) in some type of a structure to get us by until we come up with a more permanent solution, and we will hopefully be saving up money to buy/pay for the barn. 

On a smaller scale, we are working on doing "meals in a jar" and "meals in a mylar bag", working on improving our skills at cutting wood & construction/building. We will be stocking the pond with bass later in the year after we are sure the feeder fish community can support them, and we may be addressing some issues with "the old pond" including removing cattails (and turning them into flower). 

I also plan on getting my HAM license finished up, buying and learning how to cook in a solar oven and solar dehydrating.

SO... spill the beans, what are you guys working on this year?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Doing my homework for rain water collection and solar/wind energy. So as funds are available we will be ready to proceed. Also working on long term food storage.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A better garden system. Raised Beds


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Getting a HAM license and enlarging solar setup.


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

Some similar things............... an all season green house will be the big project, but also additions to our garden in the way of some new elevated boxes and planting a row of saskatoon bushes.

Also want to get a new generator and put the power line to the house in ground. Some additional livestock fencing to increase our rotational grazing options.

Do more fishing.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> A better garden system. Raised Beds


Please be sure to share your progress/thoughts/opinions on how this is working for you... we do most of our gardening in raised beds...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Makwa said:


> Some similar things............... an all season green house will be the big project,


Opps! I forgot the greenhouse! Going to try a temporary one this year, see how it goes.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Moving from this large city to somewhere smaller, in another state - with new jobs!!
Also practicing for the Technician's HAM license


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

1) Getting a ham license and 2) getting the methane generator going. The methane can easily supply enough cooking fuel for our needs, but I want to see if I can get enough to power a generator for deep cycle battery charging or running a small heater.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Gas cans and looking into HAM radio.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Working on raised bed gardening also, already have tomato , peppers and herbs started in the house for transplant.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Trying to save up enough to get out of the apartment and into a house.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Going to start looking at property outside the city so we have a BOL. Probabably raw land for now. Learn how to fish. Which should be easy enough here in the Gulf coast region of Texas.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Raised bed and being able to cook family size meals long term with portable wood stoves.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Gas cans...


We are doing the "one full 5 gallon gas can a month" thing, marking each can by the month they were bought. We are buying GOOD metal, sealable cans (no oxygen exchange) and next year we will start using them and refilling them, that way the gas is never more than 12 months old and we have 60 gallons on hand.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> We are doing the "one full 5 gallon gas can a month" thing, marking each can by the month they were bought. We are buying GOOD metal, sealable cans (no oxygen exchange) and next year we will start using them and refilling them, that way the gas is never more than 12 months old and we have 60 gallons on hand.


Yep. I'm looking for metal too.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I am using these, Justright cans, USA manufactured.

About $35 a can.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm restoring an old Diesel Suburban. This probably a multi-year project. So far I have acquired the vehicle and hired a restoration shop. I expect it to be mostly stock but to carry 80+ gallons of fuel with the addition of side tanks. I'm still figuring out what other modifications I want done. When a bit of progress has been made, I'll start a thread about it.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

wrong section. oops.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Working on next classification of Ham license. I am also working on raising some vegies down here in my new surroundings, heat and lack of rain are new to me. fortunately I'm getting some help from nearby person.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Diver said:


> When a bit of progress has been made, I'll start a thread about it.


Good


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm going to get into some more bush craft type things where I venture out with just a bob for 3 days to see how I do. I am going to get into some shooting classes specifically for pistols. Looking at solar options for next year. I'd like to get solar going so far as I have a solar powered outlet for a HE freezer. Then I have an outlet for tools and other things if power goes down.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

We are looking to buy a half beef grass fed. I have never had so much trouble spending money in my life. I live in SW Florida I have been contacting ranches that I find on google in Florida that offer butchered beef in bulk for sale I figure any where in Florida Is reasonable driving even we stay over night somewhere. I have sent emails and made phone calls in the last week and not one has bothered to contact me. GRRRRRR.
My rant is over.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

My current project is revamping my car/range trauma kit. The one I have has been riding around in my vehicle for 2 or 3 years, and I am realizing this isn't the ideal situation. The supplies bake in the summer and freeze in the winter, and this can't be good. Besides, a lot of the stuff is getting close to expiring. With the poor storage conditions, let's just say they have expired.

I'm also looking to streamline the kit. It has grown too much, making it hard to find anything in a hurry. While that might be ok for bug spray and aspirins, it's no good for that kit's intended use.

I got a new M-3 medic bag, which will hold all I want nicely. This will live on a table near the back door and go in the car only when I'm in the car. This should provide better storage conditions and give me a little more confidence that the contents will work as expected.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Retire again, enjoy life and wait for S to HTF


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> 1) Getting a ham license and 2) getting the methane generator going. The methane can easily supply enough cooking fuel for our needs, but I want to see if I can get enough to power a generator for deep cycle battery charging or running a small heater.


I forgot to add 3) take a defensive handgun class.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Sounds like we should start a series of study threads for HAM students.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> Sounds like we should start a series of study threads for HAM students.


The HAM test questions are all available on the Internet and in print. People just need to use what is out there. Plan on about 10 hours of study for the Technician exam and another 10 hours for the General.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I wrote and passed the basic about 20 years ago but didn't keep it up, would I be able to pull my old credentials out of a database or do i have to start all over?


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

Buying first hand gun and rifle. Have been saving for a while. Every time I get close my truck breaks down it seems.


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

I am planning a camping trip to test out my BOB, looking at moving out of my apartment and in a house (still have to rent but better than an apartment), always looking at getting more firearms and ammo, and I should finally be able to start reloading within the month. Almost forgot I am thinking about joining a larger group, I started talking to them might start going on some weekend trips with them to see how they operate and if we are a good fit (have to be able to get along with the people in your group).


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just bought a new Jerry can. Going this weekend to buy traps, compass/navigation gear, new BOB stove more ammo.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> So what are, specifically, your 2015 prepping projects/goals
> 
> We have several projects going on, here's what's up with us...
> 
> ...


Cat tail root is food. Since its almost impossible to kill/get rid of cat tail, it's almost impossible to run out of food


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

2015 goals. 
Get significant other on board: check
Getting a water storage/filtration system in place.
planning several backpacking/ camping trips to continue learning/honing skills.
food storage plan.
getting instructor's license for fire arms to teach others as much as possible 
getting security commission to ensure I'm always carrying.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I am planning on doing a lot of camping out of the BOB and teaching my boys bush craft skills this summer. Hopefully my wife will get involved.

I want to work on my food storage adding more as money allows.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> I wrote and passed the basic about 20 years ago but didn't keep it up, would I be able to pull my old credentials out of a database or do i have to start all over?


I called industry canada today, I learned that all I have to do is submit a request for reinstatement.....and the best part, NO FEE! wuhoo!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Saving up to put a down payment on a new 4X4 pickup truck.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

planning a bushcraft weekend with the kids. Taking them out site camping but taking them for day long hikes with overnight bags, tarp shelters, personal water filters, flint steels, ferro rods, alcohol stoves, safe fire construction, spoon making, and bread baking on an open fire. Maybe get some fishing in there too. Going to show them how to use everything i've been prepping for them, in as fun a way as i can. I just need 2 more UST shelters and the 4 pack of sawyer water filters and squeeze bags. Got everything else. 

I'm also looking at self charging through solar 10000mAH+ back up batteries for electronic devices. learn their ins and outs, performance etc. While tey may see use for casual purposes like smart phones, short range radios, and kids electronics, they would be invaluable to understand in a SHTF situation. 

i plan on stock piling distilled water as well, and getting a 250 gallon water tank in house as well. I will feed it first from the water intake into the house at the top of it and pipe out the bottom back into the house. I will have a gravity fed system for toilet flushes this way, which would last a while if it used only for that sanitation sense. I have a pool out back, water filters for the fresh water spring in the naturalized area about 10 minute walk away, and bleach on hand too. Food preps should last 5 months without anyone starving (though not all food eaten will be liked by all, when seeing others go without grateful will soon be the word of the day). Getting there slowly. But if a bug out were to occur, i would very much like myself, and my wife and kids to know how to use their bush craft/survival gear, know how to forage a little, fish a little, hunt a little, as that would allow for foot travel to family and friends hours and hours away.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yep,,,, getting new gear is exciting but you've got to use it all enough to learn what works well and what doesn't work as well as you had hoped. I try to use every survival prep several times to get comfortable with it within a few weeks of buying/ building it and then at least once a year. Occasionally I have a "no electricity" evening with the rechargeable battery lamps, my small solar system keeping the fridge running, and my hand cranked shortwave radio for entertainment. I'll cook dinner on the alcohol stove using only my "emergency food". Cooking by lamp light has it's own challenges.

Does the hand pump for the water barrel actually work well???? How about the rainwater catchment off the shop roof??? I need to test these along with actually trying to cook on the woodstove. I'm guilty of not incorporating some of my newer preps in my daily life. 

Got the toys but need to make sure they work as advertised.

Recently I've upgraded my property defense since the food stocks are at a level I'm happy with. Next thing on the list is enlarging the solar system but larger pure sine wave inverters are super expensive and I'd like one that could run the well pump... That's my next goal but it may take a while to save up enough cash.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> So what are, specifically, your 2015 prepping projects/goals
> 
> We have several projects going on, here's what's up with us...
> 
> ...


I am fixing to instruct the warden to add us more cans of Sparm. i think we wiped out the prepper cave last week.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> We are looking to buy a half beef grass fed. I have never had so much trouble spending money in my life. I live in SW Florida I have been contacting ranches that I find on google in Florida that offer butchered beef in bulk for sale I figure any where in Florida Is reasonable driving even we stay over night somewhere. I have sent emails and made phone calls in the last week and not one has bothered to contact me. GRRRRRR.
> My rant is over.


At the present time cattle raisers have the high ground.........no pun intended...........keep looking you will find the right rancher........Florida grows great beef........worth the search.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> I wrote and passed the basic about 20 years ago but didn't keep it up, would I be able to pull my old credentials out of a database or do i have to start all over?


I think you will have to start all over........no problem.........my wife just passed the Tech and Gen at the same time.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Last year was my storm cellar and generator building project, which is about 98% finished. This year is building a metal working shop on top of the two. A lot of other smaller projects, but that is the biggie.


----------



## nevrdun (Dec 2, 2013)

Just had storm shelter installed. Working on a metal forge and trying my hand at bow and arrow making. Started raised garden construction. That should hold me for awhile


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Its kind of funny, my wife looks at news stories and thinks they will ban guns sometime in the near future. I think, quietly, she's always been afraid that someone would come for our guns and she knows that wouldn't end well. So each time something hits the news a new gun gets put on my list - something likely to be banned - regulated - or something.

Now its a drone. She wants one. After all they are likely to get banned pretty soon. They aren't in the 2nd amendment darn it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Its kind of funny, my wife looks at news stories and thinks they will ban guns sometime in the near future. I think, quietly, she's always been afraid that someone would come for our guns and she knows that wouldn't end well. So each time something hits the news a new gun gets put on my list - something likely to be banned - regulated - or something.
> 
> Now its a drone. She wants one. After all they are likely to get banned pretty soon. They aren't in the 2nd amendment darn it.


C'mom Rip,
Buy the little lady a drone all ready! :armata_PDT_34:


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

nevrdun said:


> Just had storm shelter installed. Working on a metal forge and trying my hand at bow and arrow making. Started raised garden construction. That should hold me for awhile


are you going to make the string as well? A person in the forest with a bow/arrow/and string can be well fed.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I want a solar system bad.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> I wrote and passed the basic about 20 years ago but didn't keep it up, would I be able to pull my old credentials out of a database or do i have to start all over?


If the license is more than 2 years expired, you need to take the exam. But it's much easier today.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

A good portion of my roof is flat and I'm thinking about a rooftop straw garden. No good way to access my roof except from
the top deck out back and that would keep out critters and people stealing food. I like the idea of this as I have no usable yard for a garden I'm all trees.
The roof gets a fair amount of sun so I think it would work?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> A good portion of my roof is flat and I'm thinking about a rooftop straw garden. No good way to access my roof except from
> the top deck out back and that would keep out critters and people stealing food. I like the idea of this as I have no usable yard for a garden I'm all trees.
> The roof gets a fair amount of sun so I think it would work?


I want to try this also. Not on my roof though. Since access is an issue for you consider a drip irrigation system hooked up to a faucet timer. That way you don't have to get up there every day.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Reduce debt by $10,000.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> A good portion of my roof is flat and I'm thinking about a rooftop straw garden. No good way to access my roof except from
> the top deck out back and that would keep out critters and people stealing food. I like the idea of this as I have no usable yard for a garden I'm all trees.
> The roof gets a fair amount of sun so I think it would work?


Have you considered a garden you have to travel to? I worry that all that activity may compromise the surfacing of the roof.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

paraquack said:


> If the license is more than 2 years expired, you need to take the exam. But it's much easier today.


I definitely want to review the material. I'd be lying if I told you that I remembered any of it.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

SDF880, the weight of a garden on a flat roof should be considered, IMO.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Not just the weight but the nature of the use. Some roofing material holds up well to snow and rain but that doesnt mean that raised garden beds and foot traffic are going to be ok. Jmo, of course


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for reply's all! Ya I'm concerned with weight on the roof so if I do this it will be a very small project. I may
consider an offsite garden that is a good idea! 

I looked at my set-up again today and I may put just a few straw bales on the roof and the rest of what I have in mind on the top deck but
still limiting weight.

Thanks!

SDF880


----------

